# Perverted Uber driver:They'll just have sex with you instead.



## LA Cabbie

http://komonews.com/news/local/charge-uber-driver-tried-to-rape-seattle-area-passenger

*Charge: Uber driver tried to rape Seattle-area passenger*
BY LEVI PULKKINEN, SEATTLEPI.COM STAFF FRIDAY, MARCH 11TH 2016








467 shares
tweet now!

SEATTLE -- A Seattle-area Lyft and Uber driver accused of trying to sexually assault a passenger has been charged with attempted rape.

King County prosecutors say SeaTac resident Dereje Y. Kebede sexually assaulted the 22-year-old woman after picking her up in Seattle in March 2015. An arrest warrant is outstanding for Kebede, 40.

Kebede is alleged to have picked up the woman outside a Seattle club and taken her to a Tukwila motel room. Investigators claim he tried to rape the woman, who was extremely intoxicated and had been kicked out of a Capitol Hill nightclub.

Investigators say Kebede had been logged in to the Uber system the night of the incident, and described himself as a driver for both Uber and Lyft. Kebede is alleged to have told police he'd had sex with several women who couldn't pay their fares.

Investigators contend the woman was in no condition to consent to sex the morning of the attempted rape. She did not book Kebede through Uber's service, but instead hoped into his car on the street.

The woman told investigators she woke at The Knights Inn on the morning of March 29 to find a stranger in bed with her, a Tukwila Police Department detective said in charging papers. She was nearly naked, and anxious to get out of the hotel room.

The man - since identified by police as Kebede - woke as she was searching for her belongings and informed he had sex with her, the detective continued, recounting the woman's statements to police.

According to charging papers, Kebede, behind the wheel of a Toyota Prius, gave the woman a ride to a friend's home in North Seattle. The woman broke down shortly thereafter, and a passing Seattle police officer stopped after hearing her screaming inside the house.

The night of the incident, the woman had been drinking with friends on Broadway when she was removed from a club. A witness told police the woman had been attempting to hail a cab outside the club when a grey Toyota Prius pulled up.

The man told police he and the woman's other companions thought she had called an Uber and was being picked up. It wasn't until the following morning that they learned something had gone wrong.

Kebede was identified as a suspect after police linked him to a phone the woman had used after she woke. According to charging papers, Kebede had filed a theft report using that number earlier in the year.

The woman later identified Kebede from a photo montage. The detective noted the woman was visibly disturbed at seeing Kebede's photo in the six-image montage.

"I believe it's the man who raped me," she told police, according to charging papers.

Contacted at his SeaTac home, Kebede met with police on Aug. 4. According to charging papers, Kebede described himself as a driver working through Lyft and Uber who generally works nights in Seattle.

Kebede said he remembered picking up the woman and taking her to a Tukwila motel, the detective said in court papers. Kebede is alleged to have described the woman as wearing "clothes that a baby wears."

According to charging papers, Kebede claimed the woman was flirting with him.

While he didn't claim the woman had done so, Kebede went on to explain that as many women who could not pay their fare offered him sex.

"Some of them, like, they don't have money, but the last option they have, you know, just to whatever, sex, and then, you know, they want to go home," Kebede said to the detective, according to charging papers.

"It's like $40, $50, they do it, if they don't want to pay that," he is alleged to have continued. "They'll just have sex with you instead."

Kebede is alleged to have told police that he nearly had sex with the woman but then stopped because he wasn't attracted to her.


----------



## RockinEZ

"Kebede is alleged to have told police he'd had sex with several women who couldn't pay their fares."

The fare comes directly out of the customer's credit card account. No credit card acct. No Uber acct. If they can ping an Uber, they can ride. 

Something is wrong with the story so far.


----------



## LA Cabbie

RockinEZ said:


> "Kebede is alleged to have told police he'd had sex with several women who couldn't pay their fares."
> 
> The fare comes directly out of the customer's credit card account. No credit card acct. No Uber acct. If they can ping an Uber, they can ride.
> 
> Something is wrong with the story so far.


Nope.

I took an Uber once from Noho to Hollywood for the Flyaway there. That's what I was budgeted for, $10. Ended up having to go to LAX because I was running late, ride was about $30. I did not have the money in the account. Uber kept hounding me for the money and eventually auto took it out once I got money into the bank.

Unlike Taxi, the good thing here, is that Uber eats the charge if pax does not have money. They just can't ride again until that money is remitted to Uber.

You think millennials and party gals know that if Uber OK's their ride, they cover the charge?


----------



## RockinEZ

LA Cabbie said:


> Nope.
> 
> I took an Uber once from Noho to Hollywood for the Flyaway there. That's what I was budgeted for, $10. Ended up having to go to LAX because I was running late, ride was about $30. I did not have the money in the account. Uber kept hounding me for the money and eventually auto took it out once I got money into the bank.
> 
> Unlike Taxi, the good thing here, is that Uber eats the charge if pax does not have money. They just can't ride again until that money is remitted to Uber.
> 
> You think millennials and party gals know that if Uber OK's their ride, they cover the charge?


After reading your other posts, you don't have much credibility. 
I don't believe your ten dollar story at all.


----------



## everythingsuber

RockinEZ said:


> "Kebede is alleged to have told police he'd had sex with several women who couldn't pay their fares."
> 
> The fare comes directly out of the customer's credit card account. No credit card acct. No Uber acct. If they can ping an Uber, they can ride.
> 
> Something is wrong with the story so far.


No. It's a hail she was waiting for a cab. He's seen her hail and pulled up.


----------



## Santa

There are a lot of guys (even boyfriends and husbands) running around with sexual charge ,after the girl/woman that has sex with, didn't like what they'd done in the moment of weakness. So they call the cops and cry rape.

This is sad as the real victims of rape and sexual assault, go without a fair judgement because every one cries rape when they didn't like the sex.

The amount of time cabbies, rideshares drivers get offered sex is astounding. It's smart and in your interest to say NO and make an excuse that you are married or in a committed relationship. This way the rejected party will not claim nonsense against you which can land you in jail and scar your life with a sexual assault charge.


----------



## LA Cabbie

everythingsuber said:


> No. It's a hail she was waiting for a cab. He's seen her hail and pulled up.


LOL! You have any idea how many millenials and party gals drunk or not jump in my cab thinking I'm Uber? It got so epidemic, that any gal that got into my cab via a flag/hail, I would ask "Ma'am are you aware that this is a taxi and not an Uber?"


----------



## LA Cabbie

RockinEZ said:


> After reading your other posts, you don't have much credibility.
> I don't believe your ten dollar story at all.


How do you feel now! Just ask any Uber driver here, from NOHO metro to Hollywood and Highland, $8 - $10.


----------



## Bart McCoy

RockinEZ said:


> "Kebede is alleged to have told police he'd had sex with several women who couldn't pay their fares."
> 
> The fare comes directly out of the customer's credit card account. No credit card acct. No Uber acct. If they can ping an Uber, they can ride.
> 
> Something is wrong with the story so far.


If I had said this, forum members would come for my head. I I've come to realize an underlying theme here that if a story paints Uber in a bad light, never ever question it. Sad


----------



## LA Cabbie

Bart McCoy said:


> If I had said this, forum members would come for my head. I I've come to realize an underlying theme here that if a story paints Uber in a bad light, never ever question it. Sad


This sick perverted psycho is an uber driver. Uber's low rates, hiring of ex cons, and nonexistent barrier to entry, leads to the recruitment of the dregs of society.

Furthermore, the driver has admitted to exchanging free rides for sex.

I like to see you question this?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

LA Cabbie said:


> This sick perverted psycho is an uber driver. Uber's low rates, hiring of ex cons, and nonexistent barrier to entry, leads to the recruitment of the dregs of society.
> 
> Furthermore, the driver has admitted to exchanging free rides for sex.
> 
> I like to see you question this?


Oh he will.
Wherever Uber or Uber drivers are accused of rape or murder, Bart McCoy is on the job to defend them!


----------



## Bart McCoy

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Oh he will.
> Wherever Uber or Uber drivers are accused of rape or murder, Bart McCoy is on the job to defend them!


RIGHT, because Uber raped and killed those people, not the driver!

Uber is responsible for every single thing the drivers does. Shoot anybody that even remotely blames the driver in even the littlest bit!

Smh


----------



## SafeT

I think Kebede probably posts here. I have seen a couple posters here say they have sex with riders for fares.


----------



## everythingsuber

You do notice a couple of threads where guys just don't get they are in a position of responsibility and trust. Which is why calls for some form of training (for want of a better word) for drivers in basic behaviour that is acceptable as driver. Once signed off on the course they can not argue they didn't know any better and you can throw book at them and they will know to expect it.


----------



## observer

Training=employee.

Not having sex with strangers is just common sense.


----------



## LA Cabbie

everythingsuber said:


> You do notice a couple of threads where guys just don't get they are in a position of responsibility and trust. Which is why calls for some form of training (for want of a better word) for drivers in basic behaviour that is acceptable as driver. Once signed off on the course they can not argue they didn't know any better and you can throw book at them and they will know to expect it.


They offer anti sexual harassment training in Pakistan and Egypt. 
https://www.rt.com/news/334643-uber-pakistan-sex-drivers/
http://www.buzzfeed.com/miriamberger/uber-says-its-fighting-sexual-harassment-in-egypt-but-the-ca

They need to do the same in the Good 'Ole USA.


----------



## dirtylee

Dude is an idiot. You let the girl use ur phone? Fell asleep after the fact. I don't think it was rape, took advantage of, definitely but not hardcore in back alley rape.


----------



## LA Cabbie

dirtylee said:


> Dude is an idiot. You let the girl use ur phone? Fell asleep after the fact. I don't think it was rape, took advantage of, definitely but not hardcore in back alley rape.


Totally agree. Stupid idiot he is. I picked up these two Aussies middle of the night, 3 am, out in North Hollywood, totally dead area. What's the story? They went home with these 2 super drunk gals, F'ed the you know what out of them, and when the gals passed out, they dashed. By the time the gals wake up, these two are on a flight already.

Aussies are so smart. Any Aussies here? Thinking of moving out there. Especially if Hillary or Bernie takeover.


----------



## everythingsuber

LA Cabbie said:


> Totally agree. Stupid idiot he is. I picked up these two Aussies middle of the night, 3 am, out in North Hollywood, totally dead area. What's the story? They went home with these 2 super drunk gals, F'ed the you know what out of them, and when the gals passed out, they dashed. By the time the gals wake up, these two are on a flight already.
> 
> Aussies are so smart. Any Aussies here? Thinking of moving out there. Especially if Hillary or Bernie takeover.


You land in Sydney and Melbourne you can do ok here. Don't come here looking for a better politician though we've looked good riding the resources boom now thats gone and we are finding we are actually about as smart as Paris Hilton. You need to head somewhere totally corrupt that way at least you know where you stand. A small African nation would probably be the go.


----------



## RockinEZ

everythingsuber said:


> You land in Sydney and Melbourne you can do ok here. Don't come here looking for a better politician though we've looked good riding the resources boom now thats gone and we are finding we are actually about as smart as Paris Hilton. You need to head somewhere totally corrupt that way at least you know where you stand. A small African nation would probably be the go.


Oh man you made me laugh. That guy in a small African nation made my day. The mental picture was just too much for me to handle without a good belly laugh.


----------



## RockinEZ

LA Cabbie said:


> How do you feel now! Just ask any Uber driver here, from NOHO metro to Hollywood and Highland, $8 - $10.


You must not understand how Uber works. You posts indicate you are having some issues with the facts.


----------



## RockinEZ

everythingsuber said:


> No. It's a hail she was waiting for a cab. He's seen her hail and pulled up.


So this is not an Uber thing. It is a criminal thing that involved Uber riders....

WTF is this guy posting this stuff for?


----------



## backstreets-trans

Ubers ride share model has created an opportunity for drivers to get strangers to get into their cars. Parents use to warn their children not to get into cars with strangers now it's becoming normal. Perverts have learned this and will take advantage of this. You can deflect the blame away from uber but they have created an easier avenue for rapes and abductions to happen. This sick stuff does happen and uber trying to get everyone with a car to work for them doesn't help either.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Oh he will.
> Wherever Uber or Uber drivers are accused of rape or murder, Bart McCoy is on the job to defend them!


Bingo !!!!!

I just hope he gets paid well
Otherwise I'm pissed


----------



## 20yearsdriving

SafeT said:


> I think Kebede probably posts here. I have seen a couple posters here say they have sex with riders for fares.


Those pervet poster are proud of it

If not for uber the perv would get the time of day from woman

Straight losers


----------



## secretadmirer

Bingo !!!!!


----------



## LA Cabbie

RockinEZ said:


> You must not understand how Uber works. You posts indicate you are having some issues with the facts.


You have got to give examples to back your claim. Here is another proof from uber that from noho metro to hollywood by highland station is 7 to 11 dollars which most certainly falls in the range of 8 to 10 dollars that i expected the trip to be but had to go directly to lax. Ive attached the receipt for you as proof eariler.


----------



## RockinEZ

LA Cabbie said:


> You have got to give examples to back your claim. Here is another proof from uber that from noho metro to hollywood by highland station is 7 to 11 dollars which most certainly falls in the range of 8 to 10 dollars that i expected the trip to be but had to go directly to lax. Ive attached the receipt for you as proof eariler.


Real TNC drivers understand that the credit card tx is done when the car is requested. 
You can't run out of money on an account mid ride because these are credit card transactions.

You don't really know much about Uber or Lyft do you?


----------



## LA Cabbie

That's what i pointed out by example when i did not have the funds in the account to cover a 30 plus dollar ride. Because uber confirmed the ride, I'm good to ride. Most pax don't know this because in the taxi, it's a direct relationship between pax and driver so you must ensure that your card can fund the meter fare.

Regarding your statement, no credit card, no uber account. Take a gander at this!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

backstreets-trans said:


> Ubers ride share model has created an opportunity for drivers to get strangers to get into their cars. Parents use to warn their children not to get into cars with strangers now it's becoming normal. Perverts have learned this and will take advantage of this. You can deflect the blame away from uber but they have created an easier avenue for rapes and abductions to happen.


THIS is the rub. TNCs have made it easier for anyone just to get into his car, pretend that he is a TNC driver and go picking up people. If someone wanted to do that as a cab driver, he would have to get hold of a car with a silly looking light and a stupid looking paint job. To masquerade as a TNC driver, all that he need do is get hold of any hoopty with four doors.


----------



## phillipzx3

LA Cabbie said:


> LOL! You have any idea how many millenials and party gals drunk or not jump in my cab thinking I'm Uber? It got so epidemic, that any gal that got into my cab via a flag/hail, I would ask "Ma'am are you aware that this is a taxi and not an Uber?"


I bought an "Uber" sticker and put it in the window of my cab. There's no law (that can be enforced) to make me remove it. People assume it's "UberTaxi" and jump in. They don't care as long as they get a ride. I offer a flat rate and they usually all agree.

Thanks Goober. And I'll keep that 25% you want.


----------



## phillipzx3

Another Uber Driver said:


> THIS is the rub. TNCs have made it easier for anyone just to get into his car, pretend that he is a TNC driver and go picking up people. If someone wanted to do that as a cab driver, he would have to get hold of a car with a silly looking light and a stupid looking paint job. To masquerade as a TNC driver, all that he need do is get hold of any hoopty with four doors.


Those "silly paint jobs and silly lights" make a cab easy to spot..sort of like that silly pink mustache most Uber driver's have mounted on their dash.

An "Uber/Lyft" sticker mounted in your personal vehicle isn't exactly flattering. It says" I'm desperate for income and will drive my car with questionable insurance to do so."


----------



## Another Uber Driver

phillipzx3 said:


> Those "silly paint jobs and silly lights"
> 
> An "Uber sticker mounted in your personal vehicle isn't exactly flattering.


That remark was more tongue in cheek than anything, although it does have a secondary purpose to piss and moan about what the D.C. gubbamint did to the cab drivers.

It used to be that each company in the City had a unique paint job. Some of those paint jobs had some character. Many of the cab companies also had unique top lights that had some character to them. Along comes the D.C. gubbamint, run by you-know-who with their hive/lockstep mentality which decides that all cabs need this same eight-hundred dollar paint job when the old ones cost just three to four hundred dollars. Add to that this stupid looking top light that we neither needed nor wanted that cost three hundred dollars for parts and labour and makes our cabs look like third world taxis. All of this was put into effect shortly after our unregulated competition made "arrangements" with local officials to see to it that they stayed unregulated while we received even more excessive and unduly burdensome overregulation.

I do have the Uber logo on the dash of my taxi, but that is because Uber offers taxis in this market.

I do drive a hack in addition to UberX. In fact, I drive the hack more, because there is still money in it, while there is no money in UberX.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

backstreets-trans said:


> Ubers ride share model has created an opportunity for drivers to get strangers to get into their cars. Parents use to warn their children not to get into cars with strangers now it's becoming normal. Perverts have learned this and will take advantage of this. You can deflect the blame away from uber but they have created an easier avenue for rapes and abductions to happen. This sick stuff does happen and uber trying to get everyone with a car to work for them doesn't help either.


That plus 
Falsely implying it's a safe ride


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

My company colors were purple with yellow/red edwardian script lettering and matching yellow/red checker livery.

Sometimes hungover people would throw up a little.


----------



## UberE

phillipzx3 said:


> I bought an "Uber" sticker and put it in the window of my cab. There's no law (that can be enforced) to make me remove it. People assume it's "UberTaxi" and jump in. They don't care as long as they get a ride. I offer a flat rate and they usually all agree.
> 
> Thanks Goober. And I'll keep that 25% you want.


Funny, here in Vegas they have the U circled and crossed out stickers on their cabs. Haha


----------



## choochoo2

There seems to be a problem with a certain group of people.Wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## Super G

dirtylee said:


> Dude is an idiot. You let the girl use ur phone? Fell asleep after the fact. I don't think it was rape, took advantage of, definitely but not hardcore in back alley rape.


Dude is an idiot, but most rapes are not "hardcore in back alley rape"


----------



## uberdriverfornow

LA Cabbie said:


> http://komonews.com/news/local/charge-uber-driver-tried-to-rape-seattle-area-passenger
> While he didn't claim the woman had done so, Kebede went on to explain that as many women who could not pay their fare offered him sex.


No card, no ride. There is no cash transferred with Uber. Just on that alone you know this story is fake.

You guys just gotta read the articles. When you see the bs you know it's fake.

Also, do they really expect us to think this guy is just going to run off his mouth about all this incriminating stuff just because ? Not gonna happen. There's a bunch of other stuff wrong with this story but this is really the only one you need to see and just stop there and say no way jose.

Moving on to the next fake story.


----------



## Rakos

Holy Ancient thread revival Batman....

Guess some threads just die hard....

Rakos


----------

